# Anyone have experience with a live Pay Per View stream and Air Play Mirroring to ATV?



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I am just wondering if anyone has bought a Pay Per View event and used Air Play Mirroring to watch it on TV through an Apple TV (I have a AVT2). I was planning on having a get together for the UFC this weekend, but I am wondering if I should move on of the computers to the TV room and plug it directly into the TV or reply on the ATV. I am worried about stream quality etc.

I have had good luck with air play and stored stored local content, but I tried a live stream of a concert awhile back (playing in a web browser, airplay to atv) and the quality wasn't very good so I am little worried.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

I have done similar things (not UFC PPV but other streaming events) and have had mixed results. Buffering at the wrong moment could be bad. I would really recommend moving the computer or better yet, get a Roku box and order the PPV via the official channel.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I am curious about Roku for sure, but read really mixed reports. All it does it access UFC.TV though, so you would think it would work well.

As you said, I guess the safest bet would be to just move the computer.

I just remembered my girlfriend has a netbook with an HDMI out. That might be a simple solution.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

The Roku has an offical UFCTV "app" that allows you to purchase and watch the PPV live. I don't know what you networking is like around the TV, so I can't say how well it works. I found streaming works well for me at the Roku, but my router is right with my TV.

The netbook is probably the best option for you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

tdu said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has bought a Pay Per View event and used Air Play Mirroring to watch it on TV through an Apple TV (I have a AVT2). I was planning on having a get together for the UFC this weekend, but I am wondering if I should move on of the computers to the TV room and plug it directly into the TV or reply on the ATV. I am worried about stream quality etc.
> 
> I have had good luck with air play and stored stored local content, but I tried a live stream of a concert awhile back (playing in a web browser, airplay to atv) and the quality wasn't very good so I am little worried.


I watch every UFC event, and about every 4 events I go to one friends house who gets PPV on his MacBook Pro and then connects directly to TV. I have also watched event through Apple TV via Airplay. Either method works fine, the problem is just the stream quality. Almost every time, about every 5-10 minutes, there is a lag/stutter in the video. Seems to happen more the closer you get to the main events. It also seems to want to pick the most in-oppurtune times. 

Not sure what speed his internet connection is, have a feeling it's not real fast. I think your stream speed is your biggest concern. Whether you go through direct Mac to TV connection, or Airplay through Apple TV shouldn't be an issue, but if I had to pick, I'd plug directly in. 

At any rate, really looking forward to the big fight this weekend!


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

The TV and the router are both in my basement, and I have an ethernet cable running there for my Apple TV.

I think I will just use the laptop option to be safe. I'd like to have a permanent solution in the future because I do watch a fair amount of UFC's if anyone is around to split the bill with me. I'll think I'll look into the Roku when I have more time to set one up.

Unfortunately, this isn't going to be the best UFC to test some of this stuff out with I think because it's going to a big one and their servers will likely get hammered. I did stream one UFC just to my iMac in the past, and it was pretty trouble free and good quality. But it also wasn't one of the bigger PPV's.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

I know the UFC had some issues the first few times they did internet PPV, but I think those were sorted out awhile ago.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I just thought I'd give you an update. For some reason my netbook wasn't running well yesterday, so decided to go the Airplay route for the PPV. It worked great. I do have both my computer, and ATV2 hardwired to the router though now, which I think made a big difference over my last attempt at Airplaying a live event. The stream was fantastic quality though, and everything worked well.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

tdu said:


> Hey guys, I just thought I'd give you an update. For some reason my netbook wasn't running well yesterday, so decided to go the Airplay route for the PPV. It worked great. I do have both my computer, and ATV2 hardwired to the router though now, which I think made a big difference over my last attempt at Airplaying a live event. The stream was fantastic quality though, and everything worked well.


Good to hear. I watched a Paul McCartney live stream last year with Dianna Krall, Joe Walsh and company, but that was broadcast live to ATV. Basically, if it appears on your iOS device, you can get it to appear on ATV via AirPlay. Great for all kinds of stuff.


----------

